# Game #63 (3/10): Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (32-30) @ San Antonio Spurs (48-13)


Date: Friday, March 10th
Time: 5:30 pm

  

Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">T.Parker </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Ginobili </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Bowen </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Duncan </td><td align="center" valign="top">N.Mohammed </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.364*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.352*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​  
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B.Barry </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Finley </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Udrih </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Nesterovic </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Horry</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.1*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 
 Upcoming Games
March 12th - vs.







- ABC​ 
March 14th - @







- KCAL

March 15th - vs.







- FSN

March 17th - @







- KCAL


_Sorry for the rushed thread._​


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No sorry needed.. The only sorry thing we'll be seeing is another L in the L column.. Time to put Kwame into the lineup!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope Jimmy Jackson gets at least 10 minutes in this game. Who knows? Maybe we'll put up a fight...but probably not.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, I say Lakers have a small chance to win this game. I mean really small.. So Small you probably couldn't see it with the naked eye. Spurs are coming off a back to back (Another one), Timmy still isn't looking 100 percent yet. 

I'd say it really comes down to how well the team plays defense more than it does how many shots they make. If Brown can play some solid defense, Smush could actually try staying in front of Parker instead of going for a steal only to get burned time in and time out, and if Odom spends a little time in the post taking advantage of the mismatch, we might only lose by 10 or so. :biggrin: 

I ask only for a fun game to watch, with effort on both ends of the floor for the entire game. A lot to ask for I know.. But you never know.. Maybe one day it will happen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I hope Jimmy Jackson gets at least 10 minutes in this game. Who knows? Maybe we'll put up a fight...but probably not.



I wouldn't mind seeing Bynum get a few minutes tonight. Muhammed is a big boy, Id like to see Bynum out there just to take up a little space and add some lane clogging for the guards which will be penatrating at will..

Not to mention use Bynum a little more, and let Bynum get the fouls on parker, instead of having Mihm foul out before half time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Bynum get a few minutes tonight. Muhammed is a big boy, Id like to see Bynum out there just to take up a little space and add some lane clogging for the guards which will be penatrating at will..
> 
> Not to mention use Bynum a little more, and let Bynum get the fouls on parker, instead of having Mihm foul out before half time.


 Exactly. We need guys to challenge Parker, and I don't mean cheap shots of course. He lives in the paint. Stop penetration, and you stop easy looks for Duncan and Nazr. You limit easy looks for Bowen, Manu, Barry, etc. on the perimeter. Even then, it's going to take a lot of things going our way to pull this one out. Let's hope for a battle. And honestly, who would have thought that we would actually be above .500 after this game? At least we show some sort of resiliency by still being 8th seed.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I think the Lakers can pull this one off. If they could stay consistent throughout all four quarters they could come out with a "W" tonight. Just hope they don't have another one of those 3rd quarter meltdowns like they did the last time they met up. Its gonna be tough, but hopefully, they'll learned from their mistakes.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Guard the three point line maybe?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't expect too much for the Lakers in this game.

All I can say is wish them the best of luck because they will need it in a big way.


----------



## Amplified (Oct 31, 2005)

The only positive I see is that the Spurs are playing their 4th game in 5 days... Hopefully we can stay close and hope they tire out in the 4th... Guard the 3 Point line [email protected] That killed us on Monday.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Goint to be close...at the end Lakers with a L though. Kobe scores 40 points for the 5th time consecutively.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers win by 10 plus..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I predict a bad game by Kobe, theres no way he puts up 40 points for a second straight game against the Spurs, they will be prepared for him and will make our supporting cast beat them.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Happy bday Kwame!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers up early 9-2.. Yea it's early but Cook has held his own against Duncan so far.. until I say that..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lakers up early 9-2.. Yea it's early but Cook has held his own against Duncan so far.. until I say that..



LOL held his own? He's been helped just about each time on D.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Really? Not from what I'm seeing.. Mihm helped him maybe once or twice.. that's all!

LoL but yea it doesnt really matter.. 11-6 LAL


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

^ Homer haha jk. I love how Smush is taking advantage of Parkers size and backing him down low in the post! Keep it up Smush!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahahahah.. Spurs starting to pull away now.. 11-0 run!

Good thing Bynum made the dunk there because he didnt do much til then..

24-22 Spurs after 1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is tired plain and simple. And he needs to accept it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe is tired plain and simple. And he needs to accept it.


 Yeah... Ya'll thank me for motivating him..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers up 14 on the Spurs :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Niice first half, i cant ask more, especially from Kwame`s D


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Spurs, 13 pts in the 2nd quarter. WOW!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now the dreaded 3rd quarter. Can we withstand the run?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Ever since that recent Golden State game and on, we've been playing extremely well. Hopefully, we hold on to this lead.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Now the dreaded 3rd quarter. Can we withstand the run?


Hahah, dont bet on it.. 



```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	23 	2-2 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	3 	6 	2 	1 	1 	1 	5 
Cook 	9 	2-3 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	1 	0 	1 	1 	4 
Mihm 	8 	2-6 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Parker 	18 	4-6 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	10 
Bryant 	21 	6-15 	1-3 	3-3 	0 	2 	2 	0 	2 	0 	0 	16 
Bynum 	3 	1-2 	0-0 	0-2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Brown 	12 	1-1 	0-0 	1-2 	2 	5 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	3 
Walton 	11 	2-5 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	6 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Vujacic 6 	1-2 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Totals 	111 	21-42 	3-7 	6-9 	7 	23 	10 	5 	4 	3 	5 	51 
Percentages: 	  .500 	.429 	.667 	  	Team Rebounds: 7
```


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm absolutely ecstatic about the first half score. However, I really didn't like what I saw at the end of the half. With about 2:00 to go, the team just started standing around and looking to give the ball to Kobe. Of course, when Kobe got the ball, he was completely swamped by defenders from every side.

We had better get that offensive flow and ball movement back again in the second half, or the Spurs will just be all over us. We know the Spurs will make a comeback, we just have to not make any stupid mistakes and stay focused.

Hopefully halftime won't kill our momentum, but I have a bad feeling that we'll see two different teams in the second half.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm absolutely ecstatic about the first half score. However, I really didn't like what I saw at the end of the half. With about 2:00 to go, the team just started standing around and looking to give the ball to Kobe. Of course, when Kobe got the ball, he was completely swamped by defenders from every side.
> 
> We had better get that offensive flow and ball movement back again in the second half, or the Spurs will just be all over us. We know the Spurs will make a comeback, we just have to not make any stupid mistakes and stay focused.
> 
> Hopefully halftime won't kill our momentum, but I have a bad feeling that we'll see two different teams in the second half.


Actually I think Lakers will win, just kill the Spurs hopes by beating them in the third quarter. You know things are over when Luke Walton is playing like an all-star. :cheers:


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> No sorry needed.. The only sorry thing we'll be seeing is another L in the L column.. Time to put Kwame into the lineup!


You expect every game of the Lakers to turn out a loss. Before you were really a Laker fan, now your a anti-Lakers. Lakers up 51-37, wanna bet the Lakers win? BTW, didn't you used to be the one posting the game threads.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well the Lakers played a great first half. What's awaiting them now, though, is the 3rd quarter. I'm scared that they might not be able to keep the lead.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> Actually I think Lakers will win, just kill the Spurs hopes by beating them in the third quarter. You know things are over when Luke Walton is playing like an all-star. :cheers:


And Kwame looks like Ben Wallace in his bday :cheers: by the way happy bday Kwame


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

woww wow we lead 18pts


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe is shooting horribly again. What is up with him lately.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

urr hard foul by Kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's try this again. Kobe, you are tired. Stop shooting the damn ball so much.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Seriously, Smush has the same amount of field goals (6) made and 8 less misses.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Let's try this again. Kobe, you are tired. Stop shooting the damn ball so much.


It is obvious that Kobe is forcing his shot, I was hoping Phil would have given Kobe a break in the second half. They were leading 14 points, I think you could have given Kobe 3 mins of rest. When Kobe was forcing it, I was hoping for PJ to sub Kobe for either Sasha or JJ. Anyway at least he got his 1 min of rest.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Come on, give the ball to odom


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn get to the rim Kobe yeah like that


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe is the MVP. And do the Lakers not play so much better when Lamar plays his game and is aggressive? This team would be a killer if they add one more piece, and let Lamar play his game. Keep it close, and Kobe will stick the katana in the heart of any team.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We got this game :clap: :mob: :rock: great game from Kwame and Walton :cheers:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

7th seed haha.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Best win of the year?
YUP


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

All I can say is Wow.

Before the Lakers were going vs the Pistons last week, I was thinking to myself, if they could win 1/3 times for the Detroit game, and 2 SA game, I would be very happy. But they exceeded my expectation and beat 2/3 for those games.



Great job Lakers. 

Now, pls, don't get overconfident going on. They have the ability to beat the best teams, but they also have the unluckyness to lose to some of the worst teams. That better not happen anymore.

Anyways, congrad.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

who shut down parker details??


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow....Wow......Wow........Best win of the year! Kwame on his 24th B-day played absolutely great he played some good solid D on Tim, Smush came through big with his points and assist, Lamar came through being the all around player he is , Luke wow wow he surprised me He now deserves some more minutes. Oh yea and some guy named Kobe, Any1 ever hear of him? haha Kobe = MVP


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL
Kobe has this treand going on for 2 straight games.
Shoot horrible for first 3 quarters, and when it matters da most, puts the dagger in.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How the hell did we end up with the 7th seed after this stretch? Unbelievable.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

is there a duncan2k5 in the house?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haha someone predicted we 2 games under 0.500, this is the best win of the year but what about the win vs Detroit? Best game of the year i guess haaha Go Lakers!!


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Cris said:


> is there a duncan2k5 in the house?


Thinking of other things to criticize about the Lakers. Like why didn't they stop 9/11, Hurricane Katrina. Duncan2k5 gives Tim Duncan a bad name.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

omg!! I love it!! Kobe is THE CLOSER!!!!!


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Now Lakers have lost to some worst teams that have gone through some losing streaks and bounce back in Lakers' hands, can not let that happen again.......let's see or hear how they play against Sonics on Sunday......I can't wait......


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They said on KCAL that Lamar Odom was 0-16 against the Spurs and got his first win tonight.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, they surprised me tonight. I was out playing basketball and I got in 20 minutes after the game ended, and I was shocked to see that we had won. Now don't get me wrong I always knew we could do it, but I was just amazed that we could go from losing to terrible teams to beating arguably the best in the league. 

I was right about my Kobe prediction, there was no way Pop was gonna let him go off for 40 again, they made the other Lakers beat them and we succeeded.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

First Detroit, now the Spurs? They might as well just give us the championship ring right now and save everyone else the hassle.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Now to beat the sub .500 teams...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> Now to beat the sub .500 teams...


If only they could do that..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 100, San Antonio 92










SAN ANTONIO (AP) -- Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers caught the San Antonio Spurs at the right time.

Bryant scored 29 points, and the Lakers limited Tim Duncan to only 12 Friday night in a 100-92 victory over the Spurs.

The Spurs, who arrived from Thursday's game in Phoenix at 3:30 a.m., dropped a half-game behind Dallas for the lead in the Southwest Division and the best record in the Western Conference. The Spurs (48-14) have lost two of their last three games after winning seven straight.

"That's the attrition of the schedule in this league," Lakers coach Phil Jackson said. "Playing back-to-backs like that (on consecutive nights) can throw a team off. The Spurs are a strong team with a deep bench, so this is still a good win for us and probably tough for them to digest." 

Bryant, who averages 35.4 points per game, broke open the contest by hitting five straight shots over a span of 6:36 in the second quarter. That erased a four-point Spurs lead and helped Los Angeles to a 51-37 halftime advantage. The Lakers (33-30) have won four of five.

The Lakers held the Spurs to 13 points in the second quarter. Bryant also scored 13 in the quarter on 5-of-10 shooting after scoring only three in the first quarter. The Spurs went 4-of-16.

"I didn't shoot well for three-fourths of the game," Bryant said. "I've had some games like that where I don't start off well, but I know if I stay within the game and keep shooting I can get hot at the end." 

[MORE]


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ lol look at ginobilli


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

good win, i despise the Spurs 

what happened with Tony Parker?!!? 
haha!


Kwame played Tim pretty good and he played decent offensively 


why doesnt he do this more often, the more he does it i think the more wins they Lakers

will have 


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey what's wrong with Ginobilli? He looks like he is 42.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> You expect every game of the Lakers to turn out a loss. Before you were really a Laker fan, now your a anti-Lakers. Lakers up 51-37, wanna bet the Lakers win? BTW, didn't you used to be the one posting the game threads.



Since when did being a fan of a team mean being stupid to? With what the Lakers have shown its fans this season, it was realistic to expect a loss. It doesn't mean we were hoping for one.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess two back-to-back games in 5 days on the road really got to the Spurs.

Losing to the Lakers? ...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Since when did being a fan of a team mean being stupid to? With what the Lakers have shown its fans this season, it was realistic to expect a loss. It doesn't mean we were hoping for one.


I guess Im just not a 'fan'.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Post Game Quotes: Spurs vs. Lakers 3/10/06

Spurs Head Coach Gregg Popovich
On the game - “L.A. did a great job tonight. They were very physical, very sharp, very aggressive; they did a great job defensively. That was the name of the ball game. In the second half, we gave good effort. We dug down deep to get all the energy we could, but it was not enough. Now we just have to get ready for Sunday.”

Manu Ginobili
On the game - “It is hard to take a loss like this, especially at home. We got down early and had to chase them from behind the rest of the game. It is hard because we played well last night and didn’t come to play tonight.”

Bruce Bowen
On losing the second game of a back-to-back - “I don’t think that you can use (playing in a back-to-back) as an excuse. A lot of guys didn’t play very many minutes last night. The Lakers kicked our tails tonight and we need to give them credit. Each time that we step on the court we have to dig down deep inside, play hard and not take it for granted that we are blessed with the ability to play a game that we love to play.”

Lakers Head Coach Phil Jackson
On the game - “Our best team win may have been Detroit last Saturday because we played 4 games in five days in that stretch. But take nothing away from this effort. This game was well-played, we shot well, our turnovers were down, and our defense was good.”

Kobe Bryant
On the game - “This feels good. It’s a big win. We are gaining confidence as a team. We now know that if we come in and really execute our game plan that we will be all right.”

“Tonight we really picked each other up as teammates. I didn’t shoot well for three-fourths of the game and they really picked me up. In my career I’ve had some games like that, where I don’t start off well but I know if I stay within the game and keep shooting I can get hot at the end.”

Lamar Odom
On the game - “Offensively this is the perfect time of year to start playing well. As we get close to playoff time it is the perfect time to play your best basketball and come together as a unit. And to do it on the road, that’s big too cause you play a lot of games on the road in the playoffs.”

“We are a driving team. Tonight we made plays for other which creating openings in the lane. We got some dunks out there and lay-ups. We were able to get into the lane and finish.”


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke had 10 boards? and 13 pts on top of that? Are you kidding me! :laugh:

Good win guys. Let's build the momentum...


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

LOL **** Ginobli Why dont you acually play defense instead of falling down,flopping piece of ****

And Greg P i think may have to consider stting TIMMA! Because if eaint healthy...but thenagain if i remembr correly my boy Robert Horry saved his *** last year.

But to hell wirh te Spurs, great game by the fellas, another win on the journey to enlightenment, from exile into freedom,from dakness to the light,total self sacifice, the blossoming, the whole thing.... :biggrin: 


....FEELLING YOU LAKESHOW!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great win!

Is it me or does Duncan look like he lost alot of weight. He seems like he's swimming in his uniform.


----------

